# Zesty 314 L



## Biker-Girl86 (21. März 2011)

halli hallo!
kann mir von euch jemand weiterhelfen?
bin MTB anfänger und fahre zur zeit das carver pure 601. nun soll ein neues rad her. war heute schon in einem laden wo ich eigentlich sehr gut beraten (vermessen/testfahrt usw...) wurde.
habe mir als hersteller lapierre und canyon ins auge gefasst.
nun wurde mir das lapierre zesty 314 L (modell 2010 weil es mir besser von der farbe her gefällt) angeboten! 
nach der testfahrt war ich auch voll begeistert. nun die frage: gibt es da noch i-welche anderen empfehlungen von euch oder ist dieses rad echt ok 
ich sag schonmal vielen dank für eure hilfe


----------



## Schnitte (21. März 2011)

was willst du denn mit dem Bike genau fahren und wo ist dein Preislimit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lacoccoina (21. März 2011)

Hallo, 

fahre selbst das Zesty (514 L aus 2009) uns LIEBE das Rad! Habe es mir auch damals nach meinem Einsteiger-Hardtail als erstes Fully gekauft. Ich habe damals auch viel verglichen und Probe gefahren und mich auf keinem Rad so wohl gefühlt wie auf dem Zesty. Das geht mir auch heute noch so. Wollte mir eigentlich noch einen Freerider zulegen, aber so richtig will mir kein anderes Rad zusagen.
Das Zesty hat meiner Ansicht nach ein wirkliches großes Einsatzgebiet. Es ist leicht genug für flotte CC-Touren und macht aber bergab auch noch einen Heidenspaß. Ich fahre damit auch in den Bikepark oder mache nette Freeride-Touren. 
Die Geometrie ist genial, man sitzt so schön "im" Rad, das vermittelt viel Sicherheit und lässt einen schnell Fortschritte machen.

Am besten ausgiebig Probe fahren (wenn irgend möglich nicht nur auf dem Parkplatz!) und zum Vergleich mal auf ein anderes Rad setzen.

Ich kann das Zesty wirklich nur empfehlen!

Viel Spaß beim Radkauf!


----------



## Biker-Girl86 (21. März 2011)

Komme aus gelsenkirchen und fahre hier auf den umliegenden halden! aber im sommer solls auch mal in den bike-park nach winterberg gehen.
mir ging es bei dem zesty heute auch so! wollte am liebsten gar nicht mehr absteigen 
ist echt nen super fahrgefühl gewesen. wollte mich halt nur vor dem kauf vergewissern was ander leute so für erfahrungen gemacht haben!

lg


----------



## Schnitte (22. März 2011)

ich denke es ist eine recht gute Kombination aus CC und abfahrtsorientiert...
allgemein sollte man wohl auf sein Bauchgefühl hören, wenn man ein Rad kauft


----------



## zestyfied (24. März 2011)

Hey,
ich fahre auch das Zesty 314 und ich kann nur sagen *bin verliebt*
Es war mein erstes Fully - ich bin auf einigen gesessen, Canyon stand auch mit auf der Liste - aber für mich kommt nichts ans Zesty ran. Ich mach echt noch viele Fehler beim Fahren und alle wundern sich immer, warum ich noch nie abgestiegen/abgeworfen wurde. Das frag ich mich auch immer  Ich bin überzeugt vom Rad und würde es mir sofort wieder kaufen!


----------



## Claudi_B (26. März 2011)

Hallo,
ich lese seit langer Zeit in Eurem Lady Forum und will mich nun endlich auch mal zu Wort melden. Und das gleich mal mit ner Frage:

Ich interessiere mich nun auch für ein leichtes CC Fully womit man längere CC Touren fahren kann und auch Bergab Spaß hat.
LaPierre gefällt mir schon seit längerem, aber ich gebe zu, ich schau nur auf die Optik und kann die Geometrie und Technik nicht wirklich einschätzen.
Nun durchforste ich den Katalog und vergleiche die Geometrien. (ich bin 163cm klein)
Ich denke da auch an das Zesty oder das X Control. Ja, ich weiß, hat weniger Federweg das letztere.
Und ehrlich gesagt, ich war schon immer allergisch gegen sogenannte Ladybikes. 
In meinem Eckladen haben sie ein paar Modelle, aber alle nicht in meiner Größe. Aber auf einem konnte ich sitzen und habe sofort die aufrechte Haltung bemerkt und das war eben ein Ladybike. Dies schien mir sofort etwas unsportlicher.  
Nun die Frage an Euch: kennt jemand den Unterschied zwischen den Ladymodellen und den "normalen" Modellen von Lapierre? Hat jemand schon beide gefahren und kann mir darüber Berichten?
Laut Katalog sind die Oberrohre bei den Ladymodellen etwas kürzer, besonders beim X control ist da ein größerer Unterschied.
Für was ist das gut oder besser?
Fahre zwar schon länger MTB auch DH, aber ich bin scheinbar zu eingfleischt auf meine alten Räder, so dass ich jetzt wie ein Schwein ins Uhrwerk schaue...

Claudia


----------



## chayenne06 (26. März 2011)

Also ich war letztes jahr am suchen, wusste nicht ob ich ein HT oder ein fully haben möchte. und das fully sollte dann auch race orientiert sein, aber für längere touren noch bequem etc.! 
das alles hab ich im lapierre x control 310L gefunden! und bin total happy!! 
ich liebe diese bike! hatte mich im netz schon total darin verguckt, und als dann mein radlhändler es zufällig in meiner größe auch noch im laden hatte, war es um mich geschehen. 
ich bin 1,64m groß, und benötige aufgrund meiner kurzen schrittlänge eine ladybike. 
hatte vor jahren ein cube ams cc in 16", da bin ich angestanden.
ich persönlich komme mit der lady geometrie besser zurecht. 
denke für dich, du musst die bikes /geometrien testen. da kommst ned drum herum!
ich konnte mein lapierre ein WE lang testen!! das war super, bergauf wie bergab. mal schnell auf ner runde um den laden testen wäre da auch zu wenig gewesen!

alles gute für die qual der wahl


----------



## Claudi_B (26. März 2011)

hmm,
es hat sich glücklicherweise schon erledigt.
Danke für Deine Antwort chayenne. Ich war gerade bei Sta...er. 
Ich glaube, die wussten, dass ich komme. Die hatten da Tomacs mit kompletter XT Ausstattung zum gleichen Preis wie das nicht so gut ausgestattete Zesti. Da konnte ich leider nicht widerstehen. Und Tomac fand ich auch schon immer ganz nett. Na und mal ganz ehrlich. Räder in dieser Preislage kommen ja doch alle aus Asien, oder??
Ich konnte in dem großen Laden auch Probefahren. Hab mich erstaunlicherweise gleich wie auf meinem alten Rad gefühlt. Da war es um mich geschehen ; )
Danke fürs zuhören, und Tschüß!

Claudi


----------



## Principiante (27. März 2011)

Claudi_B schrieb:


> hmm,
> es hat sich glücklicherweise schon erledigt.
> Danke für Deine Antwort chayenne. Ich war gerade bei Sta...er.
> Ich glaube, die wussten, dass ich komme. Die hatten da Tomacs mit kompletter XT Ausstattung zum gleichen Preis wie das nicht so gut ausgestattete Zesti. Da konnte ich leider nicht widerstehen. Und Tomac fand ich auch schon immer ganz nett. Na und mal ganz ehrlich. Räder in dieser Preislage kommen ja doch alle aus Asien, oder??
> ...




BILDER!

Wir wollen Bilder!... 

LG, Principiante!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (27. März 2011)

Claudi_B schrieb:


> Nun die Frage an Euch: kennt jemand den Unterschied zwischen den Ladymodellen und den "normalen" Modellen von Lapierre? Hat jemand schon beide gefahren und kann mir darüber Berichten?
> 
> 
> Claudia



Wie Du schon bemerkt hast das kürzere Oberrohr, was wohl dem weiblichen Körperbau entgegen kommen soll (kürzerer Oberkörper?). Dazu ein Frauensattel. Das wars auch schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Claudi_B (30. März 2011)

Hallo Principiante,
Bild ist eingestellt im Räderfred...
Claudi


----------

